# THE CANDYMAN'S 4 DAY CUSTOM PAINT CLASS



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

THE CANDYMAN WILL BE HOSTING A 4 DAY CUSTOM PAINT CLASS AT KANDY KUSTOMZ BODY SHOP IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS. 

THE CLASS WILL CONSIST OF STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS IN CREATING A CUSTOM CANDY PAINT JOB. ALSO INCLUDED IN THE CLASSES IS TRAINING IN CREATING DESIGNS, GRAPHICS, PINSTRIPING , GOLD LEAFING, MURALS AND PEARLS. 

I WILL TEACH YOU ALL THE TRICKS OF THE TRADE. YOU WILL LEARN HOW TO BE AN EFFICIENT, COST EFFECTIVE PAINTER AND KNOW EXACTLY WHAT PRODUCTS TO USE AND HOW TO USE THEM PROPERLY TO GET THE JOB DONE. 

THE COST FOR THE CLASS IS ONLY $1500 AND INCLUDES HOTEL ACCOMODATIONS, BREAKFAST, LUNCH AND A SHUTTLE TO AND FROM THE CLASS. A $250 DEPOSIT IS NEEDED TO CONFIRM YOUR RESERVATION. 

THERE ARE ONLY 9 SPOTS AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN TAKING ADVANTAGE OF THIS CLASS.

IF YOUR INTERESTED OR HAVE ADDITIONAL QUESTIONS, SEND ME AN EMAIL AT [email protected] 

THANK YOU 

THE CANDYMAN

CLASSES START APRIL 4,2011. YOUR DEPOSITE WILL BE NEEDED 30 DAYS PRIOR TOTHE CLASS.


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, LAS VEGAS SWEEPSTAKES WINNER









FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ALSO FRONT COVER OF LRM









THIS 64 WAS PAINTED IN 4 DAYS





















COME CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

a chance to learn from one of the best :0


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

TTT for one of the best! a true LEGEND! keep up the good work FABIAN!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE THEES CLASS MORE OFTEN ? WILL LIKE TO ATTEND IN THE LATER FUTURE


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

Nice to learn from one of the best in the world as far as custom paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

DAMM I WISH I WAS OUT THERE WERKING IN C.C AGAIN JUS TO STOP BY...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

When is this class? I know someone that may be interested...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang I hate being poor! This is a perfect chance to get away from the wife!


Great chance fellas to learn from a legend homies!


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

pm and email send


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 7 2011, 12:34 AM~19806102
> *ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE THEES CLASS MORE OFTEN ? WILL LIKE TO ATTEND IN THE LATER FUTURE
> *


X2....or how bout you record the classes and sell us poor folks a dvd? :dunno:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 7 2011, 07:22 AM~19807134
> *When is this class?  I know someone that may be interested...
> *


APRIL 4,2011 :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 6 2011, 11:05 PM~19805905
> *THE CANDYMAN WILL BE HOSTING A 4 DAY CUSTOM PAINT CLASS AT KANDY KUSTOMZ BODY SHOP  IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.
> 
> THE CLASS WILL CONSIST OF STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS IN CREATING A CUSTOM CANDY PAINT JOB.  ALSO INCLUDED IN THE CLASSES IS TRAINING IN CREATING DESIGNS, GRAPHICS, PINSTRIPING , GOLD LEAFING, MURALS AND PEARLS.
> ...


Great idea!!! Good luck :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wow: TTT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Wish I could take time off for this, good luck on everything. Love your work man!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 7 2011, 03:15 PM~19810348
> *X2....or how bout you record the classes and sell us poor folks a dvd? :dunno:
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by resname93+Feb 6 2011, 11:19 PM~19805990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn thats a good deal!!! hmmmmm :happysad:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

THE LATEST


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 8 2011, 03:17 PM~19819059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, suttle and clean... i believe these kind of paint jobs are more difficult vs all flake out base, candy patterns... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2011, 01:38 PM~19819192
> *Nice, suttle and clean...  i believe these kind of paint jobs are more difficult vs all flake out base, candy patterns...
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS 5 TIMES HARDER THAN FLAKE AND CANDY. THIS ONE KICKED MY BUTT :buttkick:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> THE LATEST
> :wow: I NEED togo the class whats the rollerz discount  trying to get there candyman RFFR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 8 2011, 05:21 PM~19820766
> *ITS 5 TIMES HARDER THAN FLAKE AND CANDY. THIS ONE KICKED MY BUTT :buttkick:
> *


its not hard..if i can do it. i know you can.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2011, 07:58 PM~19821033
> *its not hard..if i can do it. i know you can.. :thumbsup:
> *


 hno: hno: :buttkick:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

camera phone shots :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2011, 12:38 PM~19819192
> *Nice, suttle and clean...  i believe these kind of paint jobs are more difficult vs all flake out base, candy patterns...
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell ya these are harder and take more skill, the other style pretty much anyone can do if u know how to tape up, 
Great job candyman


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 8 2011, 08:02 PM~19821505
> *Hell ya these are harder and take more skill, the other style pretty much anyone can do if u know how to tape up,
> Great job candyman
> *



yup! you could hide some mistakes by burrying the car in a candy


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

This is prob one of the best ideas i seen on here. Too bad I can't attend. How much for the video?


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 8 2011, 06:53 PM~19821409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAAAAAANE HOLD UP!!!!! SUPER CLEAN!!!!!


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> damn this shit is clean :wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2011, 09:28 PM~19821765
> *yup! you could hide some mistakes by burrying the car in a candy
> *


actually straighter kandy paint jobs are more unforgiving... especially lighter colors. You can burry imperfections with flake all day....


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 9 2011, 12:22 AM~19822926
> *This is prob one of the best ideas i seen on here.  Too bad I can't attend.  How much for the video?
> *


x2 Can you make a dvd from the classes and just edited it with all the good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 9 2011, 05:09 AM~19825214
> *actually straighter kandy paint jobs are more unforgiving... especially lighter colors. You can burry imperfections with flake all day....
> *


X2


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya if there is a dvd im willing to buy, if not i may even see how many spots you got closer towards the class and just fly out there. i've been wanting to learn how to do patterns and more customs stuff and something like this would be worth it to me i believe.

keep us posted!


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 8 2011, 01:17 PM~19819059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

HEY GUYS JUST LETTING YOU KNOW THERE ARE ONLY 6 SPOTS LEFT 

GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)




----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Any chance you'll do these classes again next year ? if you do I would love to be there


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Feb 11 2011, 02:19 AM~19842685
> *Any chance you'll do these classes again next year ? if you do I would love to be there
> *



shit he should just do it every few months!!!! that way i can eventually get my ass out there n take it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dam thats a hell of an opportunity to learn a few things from someone pushing out some sick work , wish i could go  if you in texas you better go :cheesy:


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 8 2011, 07:53 PM~19821409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

MY FIRST CLASS 4-5 YRS AGO 
PAINTERS IN GERMANY MUST HAVE A FOUR YEAR COLLEGE DEGREE BEFORE PICKING UP A SPRAY GUN . ARENT WE LUCKY.


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

LONG DAY AT THE OFFICE


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 11 2011, 10:20 PM~19848452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha! thats how i feel right now..lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Any luck on an instructional video?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish I could take this class, but I don't even know the basics.  
Good luck with the class Fabian, I hope it fills up. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: Deposit Sent! :biggrin:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: SPOTS A FILLING "ONE BY ONE"


----------



## MISTAH58 (Jun 10, 2006)

Is this a one time deal or are you gonna be offerin more couses??


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 12 2011, 12:35 AM~19850053
> *Wish I could take this class, but I don't even know the basics.
> Good luck with the class Fabian, I hope it fills up. :biggrin:
> *


x94


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 12 2011, 08:53 AM~19851230
> *:thumbsup: Deposit Sent! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i would also like to know if theres gonna be a second class anytime in the near future or of a possible video????


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 7 2011, 12:05 AM~19805905
> *THE CANDYMAN WILL BE HOSTING A 4 DAY CUSTOM PAINT CLASS AT KANDY KUSTOMZ BODY SHOP  IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.
> 
> THE CLASS WILL CONSIST OF STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS IN CREATING A CUSTOM CANDY PAINT JOB.  ALSO INCLUDED IN THE CLASSES IS TRAINING IN CREATING DESIGNS, GRAPHICS, PINSTRIPING , GOLD LEAFING, MURALS AND PEARLS.
> ...


Wish I wasn't goin thru a divorce right now; I would've jumped on this real quick. I know it's only 4 days but is this class(first day) broken down for people who don't know ABSOLUTELY anything at all because I know someone who isn't mechanically inclined at all but might wanna attend.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 16 2011, 08:20 PM~19887697
> *Wish I wasn't goin thru a divorce right now; I would've jumped on this real quick. I know it's only 4 days but is this class(first day) broken down for people who don't know ABSOLUTELY anything at all because I know someone who isn't mechanically inclined at all but might wanna attend.
> *



i.m.o. i believe that would take away from people that already know about paint and do it them selves. that would be a waste of a day to me if i was paying 1500$ and wasted a half a day to day to show someone who has no clue about doing any type of work.


pretty sure that this is a class for people who know atleast something about paint and understand methods/uses for stuff. i believe if someone doesnt know anything about painting they should learn some basics before even worrying about doing candy/patterns/custom stuff.

thats my opinion but id be pissed off if someone was to waste my time of learning something because they have no clue about anything.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 7 2011, 03:15 PM~19810348
> *X2....or how bout you record the classes and sell us poor folks a dvd? :dunno:
> *


x 2  believe me i love to be there...but the moneys not there !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 12 2011, 07:53 AM~19851230
> *:thumbsup: Deposit Sent! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

Two more spots have been taken and the class is filling up .Im blessed and honored to see the responce. WOW God is good!!!!!


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Damm I just spent my money on my ride :banghead: :banghead:
Will you be doing this again or DVD


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 23 2011, 10:22 PM~19945992
> *Two more spots have been taken and the class is filling up .Im blessed and honored to see the responce.  WOW God is good!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Cant wait! To me this is a once in a lifetime opportunity to learn from the best!!!!!!


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 23 2011, 09:22 PM~19945992
> *Two more spots have been taken and the class is filling up .Im blessed and honored to see the responce.  WOW God is good!!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im gonna swing by tomorrow


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 8 2011, 03:17 PM~19819059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

yeAH IF YOU DO A 2ND CLASS I WILL FOR SURE ATTEND, I WAS GONNA ATTEND THIS ONE BUT, THE DATES FALL AT A TIME THAT I WILL BE UNAVAILBLE, TTT FOR A 2ND CLASS!!!


----------



## Mr Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

WHATS UP CANDYMAN, JUST FUOND THIS FORUM . DO YOU STILL HAVE OPENINGS FOR YOUR CLASSES? I DO ALOT OF PINSTRIPING FOR THE LOWRIDERS IN CHICAGO AND WOULD LIKE TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL.I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN CORPUS [ LA ARMADA].THEN MOVED TO CHICAGO IN 81. I ALSO DO HYDRALIC SET-UPS TOO.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

What a great opportunity. Some sick work.


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Leo_@Mar 2 2011, 12:28 PM~19997906
> *WHATS UP CANDYMAN, JUST FUOND THIS FORUM . DO YOU STILL HAVE OPENINGS FOR YOUR CLASSES? I DO ALOT OF PINSTRIPING FOR THE LOWRIDERS IN CHICAGO AND WOULD LIKE TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL.I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN CORPUS [ LA ARMADA].THEN MOVED TO CHICAGO IN 81. I ALSO DO HYDRALIC SET-UPS TOO.
> *


SPOTS ARE STILL OPEN, SO JUST LET ME KNOW .


----------



## Mr Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

whats min deposit? to hold a spot?


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Leo_@Mar 3 2011, 04:46 PM~20008884
> *whats min deposit? to hold a spot?
> *



pm sent.


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

Due to the great response for the 4 day class and for scheduling of people coming from around the country as well as Canada . We will be providing a second class May 30,2011. A min. deposit of 250.00 will be needed 30 day prior to the class.

THE CANDYMAN


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 7 2011, 07:16 AM~20033607
> *Due to the great response for the  4 day class and for scheduling of people coming from around the country as well as Canada . We will be providing a second class May 30,2011.  A min. deposit of 250.00 will be needed 30 day prior to the class.
> 
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, RedDukesCaddi
:wave:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 7 2011, 07:16 AM~20033607
> *Due to the great response for the  4 day class and for scheduling of people coming from around the country as well as Canada . We will be providing a second class May 30,2011.  A min. deposit of 250.00 will be needed 30 day prior to the class.
> 
> THE CANDYMAN
> *



:h5:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p269/thecandyman63/IMG_3956.
g


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 7 2011, 02:15 PM~19810348
> *X2....or how bout you record the classes and sell us poor folks a dvd? :dunno:
> *



x2 ill buy


----------



## So.Cal.62 (Feb 16, 2011)

> THE CANDYMAN WILL BE HOSTING A 4 DAY CUSTOM PAINT CLASS AT KANDY KUSTOMZ BODY SHOP IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.
> 
> THE CLASS WILL CONSIST OF STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS IN CREATING A CUSTOM CANDY PAINT JOB. ALSO INCLUDED IN THE CLASSES IS TRAINING IN CREATING DESIGNS, GRAPHICS, PINSTRIPING , GOLD LEAFING, MURALS AND PEARLS.
> 
> ...


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

ALL THOSE WHO HAVENT REGEISTERED YOU NEED TO BEFORE WE GET FULL .ONLY A COUPLE OF SPOTS LEFT. TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS GREAT OPPORTUNITY TO ENHANCE YOUR PAINTING SKILLZ.

YOU CAN REGISTER AT 361-658-2001


THE CANDYMAN


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 24 2011, 08:36 PM~20173671
> *ALL THOSE WHO HAVENT REGEISTERED YOU NEED TO BEFORE WE GET FULL .ONLY A COUPLE OF SPOTS LEFT. TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS GREAT OPPORTUNITY TO ENHANCE YOUR PAINTING SKILLZ.
> 
> YOU CAN REGISTER AT 361-658-2001
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 6 2011, 11:05 PM~19805905
> *THE CANDYMAN WILL BE HOSTING A 4 DAY CUSTOM PAINT CLASS AT KANDY KUSTOMZ BODY SHOP  IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.
> 
> THE CLASS WILL CONSIST OF STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS IN CREATING A CUSTOM CANDY PAINT JOB.  ALSO INCLUDED IN THE CLASSES IS TRAINING IN CREATING DESIGNS, GRAPHICS, PINSTRIPING , GOLD LEAFING, MURALS AND PEARLS.
> ...


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

FOUR GUYS SHOWED UP TO CLASS THIS MORNING . ONE EVEN BROUGHT THE TEACHER AN APPLE . WE GOT TO WORK THE MINUTE THEY GOT THERE AND IT WAS A LONG DAY OF SCHOOOLEN :biggrin: 

THE CANDYMAN


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Apr 4 2011, 08:51 PM~20261249
> *FOUR GUYS SHOWED UP TO CLASS  THIS MORNING . ONE EVEN BROUGHT THE TEACHER AN APPLE . WE GOT TO WORK THE MINUTE THEY GOT THERE AND IT WAS A LONG DAY OF SCHOOOLEN :biggrin:
> 
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


An sample pics of work preformed today?


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Apr 4 2011, 11:57 PM~20261305
> *An sample pics of work preformed today?
> *


Yea let's see some pics of the roof..


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 8 2011, 09:17 PM~19819059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm shit your rock mann


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

Day one how to start cuting out your stencils


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

DAY 2 HOW TO BASE FLAKE CLEAR AND CLEAR AND CLEAR


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

DAY TWO DESIGNS AND GRAPHICS AND LOTS OF THEM AND A LITTLE PINSTRIPE


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

DAY THREE MURALS AND GOLD LEAFING


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

THE FINISHED PRODUCT THANK YOU FOR ATTENDING THE CLASS , YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB AND THE OWNER LOVED IT .


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

WE TIRED!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

looks like a great experiance


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks like a great experience and well worth the money. if i could only get some days off at work!!!!!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 11 2011, 07:20 PM~19848452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen these plunger pin stripe systems before. Do you perfer the brush or the plunger following the lines in the paint???


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

THE 4 DAY CLASS PRODUCED SOME CLASSIC WORK,IM REALLY PROUD OF THESE GUYS.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Apr 12 2011, 09:00 PM~20323963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> THE 4 DAY CLASS PRODUCED SOME CLASSIC WORK,IM REALLY PROUD OF THESE GUYS.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

beautiful work fellas! Great class Candyman !


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Simply incredible man! Great work by all!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Apr 12 2011, 08:00 PM~20323963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREATJOB!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> *PAISA AURELIO & PAISA MARCO!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Apr 12 2011, 08:00 PM~20323963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A+ work as always


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Apr 6 2011, 09:54 PM~20279390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMM THAT MONTE CARLO LOOK SICK... AND WORKING ON EARTHQUAKE?? NICE...


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

When is the next class if any? Thanks!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

When is the next class if any? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------

